# Israel...



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

Welcome to Ben Gurion airport


----------



## Ras Siyan (Jan 12, 2009)

Is that all? Come on Zohar, show us more of the country, we've seen Tel Aviv. Show the natural beauty, I'm sure you'll have much to share...


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

yeah Im just a bit busy,soon
I'll start from South to North


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

Eilat-the southern city in Israel


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

Neat.. Thai-style


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

but it's Palestine, not Israel!!  

good work Zohariko, Eilat looks good! haven't been there for years


----------



## phillybud (Jul 22, 2007)

Imperfect Ending said:


> Neat.. Thai-style


Do they have Thai restaurants in Israel? There are _zillions_ of them here in US.:yes:


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

^^yeah sure
but chinese and japanese food is the most popular(especially sushi and egrol)


----------



## simohamed (Jan 18, 2009)

beautiful 

pls post some pictures of historic heritage


----------

